# maladie



## nanie0 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes ;

On m' a diagnostiqué un lymphome .
Je me pose plein de questions quand à mes revenus durant le temps du traitement .
Il me semble que lorsque je serai en arrêt,  je serai indemnisée par la sécu puis je toucherai un complement de l'ircem .

J'ai vu que l'ircem pouvait verser une prestation appelée " capital maladie redoutée"  .
Savez-vous s'il est compliqué de l'obtenir ?

Le coté financier m'inquiète énormément car nos enfants sont adultes(26 et 28 ans ) mais notre fils est encore à notre charge car il fait de longues etudes et notre fille vient de changer d'orientation professionnelle et durant le temps de sa formation ( encore 1 an ) nous l'aidons .
Mon conjoint n'a pas un gros salaire et j'ai très peur que nous perdions ce que nous avons mis des années à construire .
Petite éclaircie dans tout ce mic mac : un de mes employeurs refuse de me licencier et me confira à nouveau l'enfant  si tout se passe bien .
Par contre un autre de mes employeurs ( j'en ai trois) vient d'exiger un arrêt maladie pour la semaine du 19 ( je dois voir plusieurs médecins) , je devais travailler du 19 au 22 avec cet employeur .
Pour les autres je suis en congés .
Je pensai faire débuter mon arrêt au 1 er janvier mais cela ne semble pas être possible puisqu'un de mes employeurs souhaite que je lui présente dès le premier jour .

Pfffff suis perdue !!!!!! trop de trucs en tète en meme temps !

Pourriez-vous m'éclairer sur la possibilité d'être en arrêt avec un seul employeur , car pour les deux autres ce sont des semaines d'absences prévues au contrat ( année incomplete pour les deux)


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Vous ne pouvez pas être en arrêt pour un seul employeur c est avec tous ou rien du tout , la sécu fera le calcul de l indemnisation sur les 3 parents 

Pour le PE qui vous demande un arrêt a partir du 19 , soit effectivement vous vous mettez  en arrêt de travail du 19 au 22 inclu mais vous toucherez quasi rien de la sécu car il y a 3 jours de carences soit vous prenez 4 jours sans solde avec ce PE la puisque avec les autres vous serez en vacances , faut faire le calcul mais je pense que c est la meilleure solution


----------



## incognito (12 Décembre 2022)

avant tout, pense à toi et les indélicats tu les vires
Pour la reprise, si tu as une chimio sache que tu peux être très fatiguée pendant un certain temps, le corps morfle donc tu ne peux pas savoir à l'avance quand la reprise sera possible.
Y penser et planifier aide beaucoup si c'est dans ton tempérament mais il faut être réaliste

pour tes enfants, ils ont la possibilité de trouver un boulot complémentaire ou pas ?

Sandrine a la bonne solution, les jours sans solde pour les parents qui exigent (mais ils se prennent pour qui ????? )


----------



## Sandrine2572 (12 Décembre 2022)

Comme dit incognito avant tout pense a toi et ta santé surtout prend tout le temps nécessaire pour bien te remettre des futurs traitement , on a qu une vie 😉 des PE sa se retrouve  😀


----------



## Catie6432 (12 Décembre 2022)

Tout d'abord, bon courage à vous et tout plein de bonnes ondes.
Pas simple le stress lié à la santé, les désorganisations que cela implique et les contraintes professionnelles et administratives alors que l'on devrait pouvoir ne se centrer que sur soi.
Dans un premier temps Sandrine 2572 est de bon conseil.


----------



## Chouchou301 (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je laisse les collègues vous conseiller je ne saurai vous répondre.
Mais pensez à vous et à votre famille. Les PE indélicats, zou, dehors... ne vous prenez pas la tête, pensez à votre santé.
Prenez soin de vous.
Bon courage.


----------



## nanie0 (13 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour ;

Merci pour vos réponses .
Les chosent s'arrangent  un peu : Deux des PE sur trois souhaitent me reprendre à la fin de mon traitement et pensent  signer un CDD avec la personne qui me remplacera ; cela fait chaud au cœur : objectif reprise du boulot avec les deux loulous en septembre . ( j'en ai pleuré lorsqu'ils me l'ont annoncé sans s'être concertés et à tour de role ce matin!)
Je vais m'y employer de toutes mes forces ! Et je compte bien réussir .
Je serai en arrêt à partir du 19 décembre et deux des parents souhaitent me payer le délai de carence ( je suis en alsace Moselle) 
ce qui fait que je ne perdrai pas grand chose en décembre car ils souhaitent me payer en totalité .
Le troisième PE va me remplacer et déduira  les jours . Tant pis mais moi je vais commencer à me soigner !
Pas evident à gérer tout ça mais j' y arriverai !

Merci à toutes et à tous


----------



## Catie6432 (13 Décembre 2022)

🍀🤞💪


----------



## Griselda (13 Décembre 2022)

Tout d'abord je te souhaite du courage et t'envoie toutes mes ondes positives.

Je ne suis pas très calée sur ce type de dossier si ce n'est que je sais qu'il te faut transmettre TOUS tes BS depuis 12 mois (et non 3 mois) Y COMPRIS des contrats terminés entre temps.
Que tu peux demander une dispo sans solde pour tes RDV mais que si un employeur refuse alors tu passeras par un arrêt de travail (pour la journée entière) pour te rendre à tes RDV medicaux ainsi il ne peut pas te refuser cette absence car tu prouve que c'est une raison medicale.
Dans les 2 cas ton PE ne te paie pas.
Si tu es en arrêt maladie tu seras payée par la sécu à partir du 4eme jour et ton complément IRCEM à partir du 8eme jour donc tant qu'à devoir être en arrêt pour plusieurs semaines je dirais que tu n'as aucun interêt à diferer le moment d'être en arrêt, non?!

Pour ce qui est de la rupture de contrat, laisse les PE s'en debrouiller.
Celui qui pour l'instant a bien l'intention de te confier à nouveau son enfant, c'est cool car tu sais alors que tu devrais avoir au moins celui là. Il fera donc un CDD de remplacement à un autre AM en attendant. Il devra payer minimum cette personne au même taux horaire que toi.
Celui qui souhaite te licencier, il devra surtout prendre garde de ne pas mentionner comme raison ta maladie car alors tu serais en droit de denoncer une raison illicite. Ceci dit être au courant dès le début qu'il libère cette place te permetra d'anticiper ta recherche quand tu connaitras avec asurance ta date de reprise.
Tout ça dans l'immediat n'est pas cruciale car tes IJ vont être calculé sur la moyenne de tes salaires jusqu'au mois précédent ton premier arrêt.

Pour l'heure profitte en pour te faire chouchouter en demandant par exemple à tes enfants et conjoint de prendre en charge toute cette paperasserie, secu et IRCEM... Soigne toi bien.


----------

